# Accessing military email on the weekend (Halifax)



## NSDreamer (16 Oct 2010)

Here's a pop question (Seems to be the only thing I'm good at doing on here save maybe answeirng BMQ questions!). I'm on a course this week, and away on an EX next weekend. I need to fire off some emails to various people in regards to things I need done at the unit over the next week. Is there anywhere in Halifax I can go (somewhere in Stad perhaps) to access my military account and have access to my wonderful email contact list? 

 Normally I would do this during the week, however I had my UGSO meeting today and got a thumbs up from the FGSO to get going, sooner the better.

 Anyways, thanks again. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you guys!


----------



## Occam (16 Oct 2010)

You could always go bearing Tim Horton's coffee in hand and ask the Duty Master Seaman in A Block at Stad, or Duty MCpl in Warrior Block at Shearwater.  They both have DWAN computers in their rooms.


----------



## NSDreamer (16 Oct 2010)

Heh, I like your idea. I was hoping for an official route, but that might be worth a try. I wonder how they'd react  ;D


----------



## Occam (16 Oct 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Heh, I like your idea. I was hoping for an official route, but that might be worth a try. I wonder how they'd react  ;D



I can't think of anywhere else you might be able to access one.  I would just explain that you're in the area on TD and as long as you're not interrupting their routine (meal hours, sunset, etc.), they'll probably let you use their machine.


----------

